# SFW Davis/Weber Chapter Banquet



## PlantMAN (Oct 26, 2007)

Hello Everyone

Just wanted to let everyone know that the Davis/Weber Chapter of SFW is having its annual banquet. If you have not been to a banquet before they are a lot of fun for the whole family and a great way to support Wildlife in Utah.

The banquet is on Saturday, March 7th 2009 @ the Davis Convention Center @5:30

Please let me know if you have any question or interested in attending or would like to make a donation.




Thanks


----------

